# Titan Capspray HVLP spraying air, but no paint



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Posting here, because I haven't been able to figure this one out myself. I have a Titan Capspray 95 HVLP turbine system, with two guns. One gun is working fine, the other one is only spraying air, but no paint. I have cleaned both of them inside out thinking this would solve the problem, but when I tried it again today, the one still isn't spraying paint. I have an order for some check valves and new gasket seals, but I tried putting the check valve from the working gun, on to the non-working gun, and still had no success. 

Has anyone encountered this issue with their HVLP turbine system (regardless of whether it's a Capspray). Usually I can figure these things out, but this time I'm at a loss.

P.S. - It doesn't seem to matter what I put in the spray cup either - I've tried thinned paint, water based poly, etc...

Thanks in advance,
Jenny


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Tear the gun apart, soak it in "naked gun" and see if that helps. It's worked for me


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Adjuster may be turned down, then check valve clogged where it goes into gun or out of can. If you hace the newest gun i have installed double check valves . Throughly clean the pick up tube sometimes it get restricted. Check the adjustment nut around the needle the packing may be shot.


----------

